# champix (stop smoking tablets) and sperm



## Bellini

Mr Bellini is taking champix to stop smoking and he's doing fantastic.

The only thing is he's noticed a change in his swimmers.

He said the last time he errrmmm, well you know... there was a lot less liquid.  It seemed more concentrated but there was hardly any there.

He has cut down on alcohol 90% in the last month and he's been taking 1000mg vit c, iron and selenium religiously.

Should he be stopping the champix now? Although he's not sure he's ready to stop them altogether as he still feels the odd craving for ciggies.

Will the champix be affecting his sperms? He has a low count and motility anyway and we are due for egg collection in the next 3 weeks or so (ICSI).

What would you suggest?


----------



## mazv

Hi Bellini,

Glad to hear Mr B doing well in his bid to cut the weed 

Champix doesn't list this as a side effect and it's not particularily know for sexual side effects. There has been 1 report of this in the UK since it was licensed in 2006 but considering the thousands +++ of people who have been prescribed it and used it  then I'd say it is highly unlikely to be linked.

Worth keeping an eye on things, so to speak  over the next week and speak to clinic if you have concerns as they may be able to do another analysis prior to EC to make sure all is okay (so long as there are enough good looking swimmers then all should be okay   )

All the best for treatment  

Maz x


----------



## Bellini

thanks xxx


----------

